# Lemon Bamboo Charcoal Swirl



## jarvan (Nov 23, 2009)

I made these in my new homemade slab mold. Worked really well! 

I just have to adjust my recipe for a thicker bar.


----------



## topcat (Nov 23, 2009)

They are seriously gorgeous Jarvan!  Congrats on how well they turned out in your new mould.  Did they stick at all to the dividers?  If they did SL can really help there.

Tanya


----------



## ChrissyB (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful!
Could you please show us a pic of your mould also?


----------



## nup (Nov 23, 2009)

A couple of weeks ago I made a lemon scented charcoal swirl too but did not end nearly as nice as yours! Well done!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 23, 2009)

Mmmm, love it jarvan.  :wink:


----------



## nickjuly (Nov 23, 2009)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Deda (Nov 23, 2009)

Very pretty! Love the swirl, very elegant.


----------



## jarvan (Nov 23, 2009)

Here's the little mold we made: Total cost was $8.99 for the drawer organizer and $2.50 for the plexiglass.


----------



## andreabadgley (Nov 23, 2009)

Gorgeous!  Love the mold, too.


----------



## sanjon (Nov 23, 2009)

Beautiful... so how much did each bar weigh?


----------



## gekko62 (Nov 24, 2009)

Great little mould.How did you cut the plexiglass jarvan? Seem to remember a post about those on here somewhere....off to do some searching


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Nov 24, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------

